# The Party Don't Start til I Walk in! ENFP



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey! I'm Cassie, a stereotypical ENFP in most senses...for instance, I'm easily distracted, a total klutz but constantly smiling, and I'm always worried about what other people are thinking. but I'm not always completely bubbly and overbearing--I think I have many qualities of an ENFJ, still trying to figure that out. 

I'm also a psyc major and fascinated with all these discussions of different personalities! 

Can't wait to learn from other people and have an outlet for my curiosities here. :happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SassyPJs24 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum SassyPJs24. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is a non-robotic message saying HI and welcome! You ENFPs are always the yin to my yang.

I have a sister named Cassie but without the e.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

hi, good to have some lively people join, hope you find some fun for yourself. watch out for manbearpig


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Cassie, it's good to have you. Psych major huh? This should be interesting...I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Hudson (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool we can talk about Carl Jung and all that fascinating jazz! Mandala archetype ho! 

You have sassy Pj's FTW.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. I do hope you find interesting discussions here, whether you're an ENFP or ENFJ.


----------



## JavaGypsy (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome, another ENFP - this party just keeps getting better.:laughing:


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Here is a non-robotic message saying HI and welcome! You ENFPs are always the yin to my yang.
> 
> I have a sister named Cassie but without the e.


Cassi??? Interesting spelling! Nice to meet you


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

napoleon227 said:


> Hi Cassie, it's good to have you. Psych major huh? This should be interesting...I look forward to reading your posts.


I hope you find me as interesting as you think you will...


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

thumper1616 said:


> Welcome, another ENFP - this party just keeps getting better.:laughing:


Wooo! Nice to meet you thumper!


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Am I late for the party? I brought the balloons!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

is that from kesha? cause i have a weird crush on her..... or rather...it's weird that i have a crush on her.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

thehigher said:


> is that from kesha? cause i have a weird crush on her..... or rather...it's weird that i have a crush on her.


To whom are you speaking?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

decided said:


> To whom are you speaking?


sassy pants but you're welcome to answer.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

SassyPJs24 said:


> Hey! I'm Cassie, a stereotypical ENFP in most senses...for instance, I'm easily distracted, a total klutz but constantly smiling, and I'm always worried about what other people are thinking. but I'm not always completely bubbly and overbearing--I think I have many qualities of an ENFJ, still trying to figure that out.
> 
> I'm also a psyc major and fascinated with all these discussions of different personalities!
> 
> Can't wait to learn from other people and have an outlet for my curiosities here. :happy:



Greetings SassyPJs24! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Always happy to see fellow ENFP's joining. :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Cassie! Welcome from a fellow ENFP! Yes, "the joint don't pop til we walk in the room":tongue:. I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Siiiigh *dreamy* I love ENFPs. Welcome :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

and I usual don't leave until the thing ends. But in the mean time. In between times. You work your thing. I'll work mine 

;D I'm the MBP; Pleasure to meet you.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

thehigher said:


> is that from kesha? cause i have a weird crush on her..... or rather...it's weird that i have a crush on her.


No. It's like a theme for where I live and that is why I know it by heart.


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

εmptε;244180 said:


> No. It's like a theme for where I live and that is why I know it by heart.



Haha niiiice. Get it MBP. 

Thehigher, I was actually quoting the Kesha song. 

Totally understandable that you have a crush on her, because I do too. And you're right, it is weird. 

I wonder what Kesha's personality type would be...


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Who is Kesha?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

SassyPJs24 said:


> Haha niiiice. Get it MBP.
> 
> Thehigher, I was actually quoting the Kesha song.
> 
> ...


I think estp


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

decided said:


> Who is Kesha?


You don't want to know..... but here it is


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe, Sassy. :happy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to PC.


----------

